# Gerry Rafferty's funeral service



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Seating arrangements just been announced.

Clowns to the left of me
Jokers to the right.
seamus


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

seamusog said:


> Seating arrangements just been announced.
> 
> Clowns to the left of me
> Jokers to the right.
> seamus


It will be my bad luck to be stuck in the middle with you Seamus. :lol:


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

747 said:


> seamusog said:
> 
> 
> > Seating arrangements just been announced.
> ...


Oh you'll be fine sir, and if you are not familiar with our Catholic ways, then I shall keep you right. :lol: 
seamus.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

[email protected]

I never knew that Gerry Rafferty was part of Stealers Wheel...

Baker Street - Yeah - SITMWY - no...

And yet - that song - Stuck in the Middle with You - has been "our song" since 1972 to now.

First song we danced to as a couple (in Cyprus - she RAF - me Army)

Now - we are still together in 2011

How time flies

Cheers

Dave


----------

